# Chromium + 9.0-BETA3/amd64



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck building Chromium 14.0.835.202 on FreeBSD 9.0-BETA3 on amd64? Both the regular and the clang builds fail to build. Unless someone in here has this *exact* combination working (please don't reply with "It works on i386" or "It works on 8.2-STABLE" ) I'll have to file a PR. The chromium-14.0.835.163_2 version works.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah, PR 161323 looks promising. I don't need cups, but my system has it as a dependency for 1,310,333 ports anyway. This may be the fix that was needed.


----------

